# Piano Concerto No. 1 in open key... Sketches



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

http://imgur.com/e3znW6N

I've got a bug in my head for a massive, highly chromatic and lush piano concerto... I started rapidly drawing out messy sketches as to not lose the idea. As soon as I head home, I'm going to notate it and get to work on this.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

http://imgur.com/hgaqMva

Another few measures of the piano and some strings


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My equivalent of this method would be to record me humming the melody that pops in my head.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My equivalent of this method would be to record me humming the melody that pops in my head.


I would do that, but it would be too time consuming to record each individual part I come up with in my head.


----------

